

Speeding up neural network training with BLAS and GPUs [pdf] - henning
http://hal.archives-ouvertes.fr/docs/00/11/26/31/PDF/p1038112283956.pdf

======
henning
The authors report speedups of a factor of 3-4 by experimenting with BLAS and
GPU-based convolutional neural network implementations in C++.

